# information on the nce stuff for hooking up to a pc



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay guys i have ordered the usb interface and a usb cable to hook up to the panel can somone please help guide me though the setup on it. i downloaded jmri im just a little confused on waht all i need to do to get this to work. and also i have a question on setting up a wifi network to run trsins with off my iphone. i heard if you run a modem for this it will kill the normal wifi network in a home is this true or can i get around it im not really worried if i cant i will just evnetually purhcase the nce wirless cabs and radio hardware thanks in advance lfb.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

little fat buddy said:


> ...i heard if you run a modem for this it will kill the normal wifi network in a home i....


I'm confused. If you have Wi-Fi in the house, why are you adding a modem?


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well if you set up a network with jmri you can run your railroad with either a smart phone or a tablet but i heard it will kill the normal wifi and i need help figiuring out hwo to hook up the nce usb interface as well thanks.


----------

